# Early Times Whiskey in a Wooden Box



## logueb (Mar 12, 2007)

Has anyone seen this before.  It came up at an Auction and I didn't have the time to examine before the bidding began.  I got the bid but was disappointed afterwards.  You will see the reason why later in the post.

 Since 1860 Early Times.  Pic of box.


----------



## logueb (Mar 12, 2007)

Pic of sliding lid of the box.


----------



## logueb (Mar 12, 2007)

This thing looks old.  Even the nails are rusted .


----------



## logueb (Mar 12, 2007)

Here is a pic of the bottle in the box.


----------



## logueb (Mar 12, 2007)

But when you take the bottle out of the box you realize that this is not an old bottle.  The label is yellowed to look old, but the embossing on the back is very faint.


----------



## logueb (Mar 12, 2007)

The bottom reveals that this is probably a bottle made in ....what... 1980?


----------



## logueb (Mar 12, 2007)

The mold seam even appears to have been fire polished to make the bottle appear to have an applied lip.  Or it may be just my opinion.


----------



## logueb (Mar 12, 2007)

And the final blow.  750ml embossed in the glass.[][][][][][]. man did I get taken.  Anybody know the reason for this box and bottle combo?


----------



## Jim (Mar 12, 2007)

It looks like a modern commemorative-type bottle. It was probably made to look like their early bottles did. They may have gone as far as removing the mold seam and doing old-style embossing to get an authentic "look". 

 Although the base and the 750ml were indeed dead giveaways, the bottle/box combo may still have some value as a whiskey collectible. It depends on how many they actually made, and if there are collectors for that particular brand. ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Mar 12, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/vintage-EARLY-TIMES-BOTTLE-w-WOODEN-BOX-27-years-old_W0QQitemZ270098501492QQcategoryZ35658QQcmdZViewItem

 you are correct, 27 years young...


----------

